# camber trouble



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

Is there anything I can do to fix this? I'm noticing the inside of my tires really worn out because of it and want to know if theres a way to fix it myself or take it to a shop.

thx


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Take it to a shop and get an alignment. 

Well.....FIRST.....do you have it lowered? If so, you need to get some camber plates.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

You dont necessarily NEED camber plates.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

it also depends on the drop, how low is it??? are the tire cords showing??


----------



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

I got an alignment done about a month ago. I don't have it lowered at all but I can see the inside part of the tires worn out pretty bad. I rotated the tires side to side for a quick fix, but the tires are still wearing out.

The tires aren't underinflated cause its really just the inside part of the tire getting worn out.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Dramatic wearing like that can only be caused by toe problems. Toe can easily be thrown off by hitting a big bump, hitting something that will bend suspension parts or even steering into the curb when leaving parking. Most alignment shops will charge you $10 for an alignment 'check.' I suggest you do that.


----------



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

man that sucks, i just got the alignment done too. better not end up spending another $50 for alignment again...


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

$50 for a 4-wheel alignment is a helluva deal!


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

If you had it done a month ago and it wasnt wearing the tires before.....Take it back to the shop where it was done and ask them to recheck... They should do this for FREE. Tell them you'd like to see the spec sheet and the actuall alignment sheet when their finished.... Get them to show you on the computer if they will. Printouts can be doctored... If not get the printout and have another shop check it....Just to be Sure..... 

BTW.... ALL Alignment machines have a printer.... And you should ALWAYS get a printout for your records....It helps keep the Mechanics Honest...

The Shop I work at does 4 wheel for $49.95... 2 wheel for 39.95


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

nastynissan said:


> *BTW.... ALL Alignment machines have a printer*


Not always true. ALL alignment machines CAN be connected to a printer, but they dont all have one connected.



nastynissan said:


> *The Shop I work at does 4 wheel for $49.95... 2 wheel for 39.95 *


I'm going to your shop from now on. I'm paying $74 for 4 wheels.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Sorry.....I assumed they all did.... All the ones Ive seen have the printer built in.... 

And if anyones in the area.... Its Erics Complete Auto Service.... Weaverville NC... About 10 mins. outside of Asheville. Ask for Keith.

ASSUME===== Make an ASS of U and ME.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

I don't know if most shops already use them, but the best-equipped shops around where I live use a Hunter alignment machine. Digital imaging and all that... 

My local shop probably hates me for it, but I ask them to bounce the suspension after each adjustment. It helps normalize the suspension for more accurate readings. My first alignemnt after installing coilovers apparently took them 3 hours! I apologized and told them my alignment won't ever be that far off again!

Good luck.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Ours is an older HUNTER... And bouncing the suspension is part of ANY alignment... Also>>>>>Most places dont get you Dead on Spec. Youve normally got .25-.50 degree tolerance (some are 2.0 and up!!!) either way of spec. If you see the printout you can make sure your as close as possible.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Good to hear that shops bounce the suspension as normal practice. 

Also, considering all the different variables in suspension movement and tire direction (worn bushings, extra play, etc) I'd say that getting a spec to within a couple tenths of a degree is pretty damn good. All of the alignment specs probably change more than that as soon as the car drives down the road - with the wheels and suspension operating under the load of pulling the weight of the car. 

In other words, my alignment jobs are good enough for me. Keep up the good work.


----------

